# What's on your shelves?



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Just wondering how many different rubs and BBQ sauces everyone has in your home right this very minute.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 12, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Just wondering how many different rubs and BBQ sauces everyone has in your home right this very minute.



Got 1 bottle of Sucklebusters
3 of my Beef Rubs,
4 of my Pork Rubs,
1 of my Chicken Rubs
1 of my Curries
1 Bottle of my Vinegar Pork Sauce
and a cupboard full of spice to make more stuff


----------



## wittdog (Jan 12, 2007)

Too many to count......


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Too many to count......


Come on count :roll:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 12, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on Puffy, go easy. He only has ten finger and ten toes to keep count with


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. laid back chimes in :roll:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 12, 2007)

What Dave said......Hell, I'll bet I have 8 varieties of dried chiles in bulk and 8 different chili powders!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 12, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See that's what happens when you assume...I lost part of a thumb in a tragic BBQ accident....therefore I have 20 rubs...9 digits on my hands...10 on my feet and one big one


----------



## gator1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Im loaded:

Texas Rib Rangers
Texas BBQ Rub
King Ranch Rub
Great American Land and Cattle Company
Fiesta
John Henry
Obie-Q's
SuckleBusters
(need some Wolfe...hint hint)

Gator


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Gator


----------



## DaleP (Jan 12, 2007)

Too much but I am out of TPJ.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 12, 2007)

Tex-Joy
Wolfe Bold (I'm out of regular)
Tx BBQ Rub reg and Brisket Blend
Sonny Salt
JD's BBQ rub made by a local company www.whatsthisseasoning.com
Steven Raichlen's Lone Star BBQ rub  "Anybody tried this"
Finney #1 
Cliff and Brex's family secret rub.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a 42" high by 30" or so wide cabinet full, and I mean full, of rubs, spices, whole spices.  Funny thing is, the only rubs I use when I cook are my own and Klose's poultry rub.  Plus, there's an above fridge cabinet that holds some other bbq "stuff".


----------



## john pen (Jan 12, 2007)

Ddogs Maple
Wolf (original and citris)
Sucklebuster
Wittrub
and a gallon of my homemade bbq sauce in the fridge...

Ill play your game Puff !!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ddogs Maple
> Wolf (original and citris)
> Sucklebuster
> Wittrub
> ...


No game......just curious.
I'm not trying to play anyones rubs or sauces.
Looked at my shelves today thinking I needed more room.
Just wondered what everyone else has in stock.


P.S. Need a 1/2 gallon of your homade stuff to try


----------



## john pen (Jan 12, 2007)

Dude, Ive been misunderstood..I was participating..not draging you down like the other stiffs here...


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Dude, Ive been misunderstood..I was participating..not draging you down like the other stiffs here...


Gotcha'


----------



## Rub the Butt (Jan 12, 2007)

i also have a whole cabinet of spices.  To make things even better I just found out there is a Penzeys Spice store in Jacksonville, FL.  35 min south of me.  Look out, the lab will be smokin now! LOL


----------



## john pen (Jan 12, 2007)

They have to ruin everything..but dont worry..within the next hour or so they'll drag this worthwhile thread off topic... :x


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> They have to ruin everything..but dont worry..within the next hour or so they'll drag this worthwhile thread off topic... :x



Man, I thought this was going to turn in a mutual admiration society meeting for rub manufacturers who hawk..... never mind


----------



## zilla (Jan 12, 2007)

As far as BBQ goes I have 3 almost empty bags of Texas BBQ Rub, several Qt jars of my own rubs, and a bunch of bulk chili powders and whole dried peppers.  5 almost empty jars of TPJ.  2 Qts homemade BBQ Sauce.

One standard 12"x12"x36" cabinet of various dried herbs and spices.
Many bags of fresh frozen herbs in the freezer and a large hunk of fresh ginger in the fridge I use for Chai.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> They have to ruin everything..but dont worry..within the next hour or so they'll drag this worthwhile thread off topic... :x


Oh no they won't


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

zilla said:
			
		

> As far as BBQ goes I have 3 almost empty bags of Texas BBQ Rub, several Qt jars of my own rubs, and a bunch of bulk chili powders and whole dried peppers.  5 almost empty jars of TPJ.  2 Qts homemade BBQ Sauce.
> 
> One standard 12"x12"x36" cabinet of various dried herbs and spices.
> Many bags of fresh frozen herbs in the freezer and a large hunk of fresh ginger in the fridge I use for Chai.


Chai??


----------



## zilla (Jan 12, 2007)

Chai the word for Tea in much of the central Asian and Arab world!  You boil cloves, cardamom pods, cinnamon sticks, coriander seeds, pepper corns, fennel seeds, and any other aromatic spice you like in water for 10 min. Then use that water to make a pot of tea. Black tea is traditionally used. I add the ginger to the pot with the tea along with sugar and a bit of goats milk. The Dali Lama taught me how to make it back in the day.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 12, 2007)

zilla said:
			
		

> Chai the word for Tea in much of the central Asian and Arab world!  You boil cloves, cardamom pods, cinnamon sticks, coriander seeds, pepper corns, fennel seeds, and any other aromatic spice you like in water for 10 min. Then use that water to make a pot of tea. Black tea is traditionally used. I add the ginger to the pot with the tea along with sugar and a bit of goats milk. The Dali Lama taught me how to make it back in the day.



Our local Deli Mama uses 1/2 & 1/2 instead of goats milk. Never tried it but I got all that stuff, except the goats milk. Damn things run too fast.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

zilla said:
			
		

> Chai the word for Tea in much of the central Asian and Arab world!  You boil cloves, cardamom pods, cinnamon sticks, coriander seeds, pepper corns, fennel seeds, and any other aromatic spice you like in water for 10 min. Then use that water to make a pot of tea. Black tea is traditionally used. I add the ginger to the pot with the tea along with sugar and a bit of goats milk. The Dali Lama taught me how to make it back in the day.


You knew him  
  Thanks Zilla


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 12, 2007)

Well assuming we can also count the camper on this deal.  Thats where I keep my most impotent stuff. 

Headcountry
Sucklebusters
Wolf Bold
Bad Byrons Butt Rub
Blues Hawg
Obie Cues Sweet chicken rub and Steakmaker
Texas BBQ Rub
Harley's Sweet Rub (that whut all the big boys are rumored to use for ribs)
Big Dave's Rub
FAB P, B, B2 and C (mostly for injecting)  
Half a case of Radiche's Bor Delay Sauce for marinating (whut a dud) 
Dubya Sauce (sorta like powdered wooster only mo betta and versatile)

Several dozen other dry and wet concoctions too numberous to mention and I done forgot the names for and prob too old to be of much use plust about 50 bags of assorted chili and chile powders and spices from Penderys and special blends and additives mostly from Joe Ames dedicated to sausage making.

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I have most everything cookable that this place  http://attarherbs.com/html/category_list.html  offers and then some!  With many different mixes and combintions as well.

They sell spices I never knew existed!  It's a hole in the wall place in the middle of the woods and they sell stuff really cheap to the locals....the only drawback is going TO the place..the smell inside is horrendous!...there are soooooooooooo many spices, herbs, oils, fragrances, extracts etc... being handled and packaged that the smell inside is overwhelming. BUT definately worth the stop! Quality and FRESH FRESH FRESH


----------



## Unity (Jan 12, 2007)

I've got Wolfe Rub, SuckleBusters, D-dog, Texas BBQ, and a small ziploc bag of leftover Southern Succor, plus too many sauces in the fridge (most of them for tender-palated company) and enough spices to get me through a couple of cooks with home-mixed rubs. A lot of this has overflowed onto the countertop under the main spice cabinet and the emergency backup spice cabinet. Just yesterday I was eyeing utensil cabinets to see what could be transferred to the basement so that I could have a dedicated bbq cabinet. It doesn't look promising.   

--John  8) 
(When my wife starts complaining about all those rubs and spices on the countertop, I thaw some bbq and she calms down for a while.   )


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 12, 2007)

I have more than I could possible count and even more on top of that in the cold room.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 13, 2007)

Rubs

Wolfe Rub Original
Wolfe Rub Bold
Wolfe Rub Citrus
Finney Rub #1
Finney Rub #2
Scotty DaQ Rub
SuckleBusters Steak Rub
Dizzy Pigs Swamp Venom
Dizzy Pigs Cowlick
Dizzy Pigs Dizzy Dust
Slabs Perk up your Pork
Slabs Wow Up your Cow
Bad Byrons Butt Rub
Uncle Al's Regular Rub
Uncle Al's Beef Rub
Skippy P's BBQ Rub
Gomer's Gooder Dan Shit Santa Maria Rub
Zilla Rub

Sauces

1 Gallon Reverend Marvin Original
1 Case Reverend Marvin Hot
Captain Morgans Award Winning BBQ Sauce
Sauce King of Chicago - 2 bottles
1/2 quart of Uncle Al's
1/2 case Bad Bobs Special Sauce
1/2 case Bad Bobs Hot Sauce
2 bottles Scotts
1 bottle Uncle Yammy's
Anchor Bar Original
Anchor Bar Suicide
Sweet Baby Rays
9 jars of Texas Pepper Jelly


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Wolfe Rub Original
Wolfe Rub Bold
Wolfe Rub Citrus (Prototype)
Sucklebusters Steak Seasoning
Dizzy Pig Dizzy Dust
JB's Fatboy Steak Rub
2 samples of Tex Joy (BBQ and steak sesoning)

2 jars of Texas Pepper Jelly(Pinnapple Habenero & Texas Tropical)
Sansonetti Michigan Maple bbq sauce
2 bottles Sauce King of Chicago
1/2 jar of Curley's Smoky BBQ Sauce
9 bottles of Sweet Baby Rays
8 bottles of Open Pit (assorted varieties)
Captain Jim Morgan's BBQ Sauce(Just might be the last unopened bottle on the planet)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 13, 2007)

I've got;

*Rubs*
Smoke n Guns Original
Smoke n Guns Hot
Wolfe Rub
Wolfe Rub Bold
Wolfe Rub Citrus (sample)
Sucklebusters
DDog's Original
Rufus Teague
Texas BBQ Rub (can't give that stuff away)

*Sauces*
Oklahoma Joes Original
Oklahoma Joes Hot
Rufus Teague Touch of Heat
Rev Marvins Original
Rev Marvins Hot
Sweet Baby Rays Original (fixin to mail that to bigwheel)
Head Country
Famous Daves Original


----------



## john pen (Jan 13, 2007)

What ??????


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 13, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Chipped Beef
> 
> 1910 Manual for Army Cooks
> Recipe no. 251
> ...



I see John found the Bloody Mary mix early today!  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 13, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Wolfe Rub Original
> Wolfe Rub Bold
> Wolfe Rub Citrus (Prototype)
> Sucklebusters Steak Seasoning
> ...



Puff, PM me the ingredient list


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 13, 2007)

I need to enroll in a 12-step program:

Texas BBQ Rub #1, Wild								
Head Country 
Home BBQ Rib Rub
	 "       Beef Rub
	 "       Garlic Lover’s Steak Rub
	 "       Tangerine Pepper
	 "       Florida Key Lime Jerk Rub
Big Bob Gibson Dry Rub
Dizzy Pig All Purpose – Regular Grind
	Dizzy Pig All Purpose – Coarse Grind
	Dizzy Pig Raging River
	Dizzy Pig Shake the Trees
	Dizzy Pig Raise the Steaks
Wolfe Rub – Original
	Wolfe Rub Bold
	Wolfe Rub Citrus(sample)
Smokin’ Guns Mild Rub
Smokin’ Guns Hot Rub
Billy Bones Original Dry Rub
	Billy Bones Beef Master Rub
	Billy Bones Competition Rub
Mary’s Cherry Rub
Sucklebusters Steak Seasoning
Finney #1, #2
Hi-Mountain
	Salmon Seasoning
	Cajun Cowboy Steak Seasoning
Emeril’s Essence

Let's not even get into sauces.


----------



## john pen (Jan 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I see John found the Bloody Mary mix early today!  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]



Actually, quite the opposite...I should be drinking..Woke up to snow and 27 degrees, was supposed to be in the 40's. We were going to go camping, but not in this crap, and now I cant find my keys..uuugghhh I hate winter..Is it 5:00 somewhere...


----------



## allie (Jan 13, 2007)

Not many!

-Neesers Chipotle Rub (Too hot for us!  Has a good concentration of Habanero powder!)
-Famous Dave's Chicken Seasoning
-Some kind of steak marinade
-Kikkoman Garlic Teriyaki Marinade
-Some kind of Fajita marinade (have to add more stuff to make it taste like I like it.)
-Lots of spices and herbs for making up my own

I prefer experimenting with my own to suit our tastes.  I despise bottled sauces that I've tried and have a hard time paying more than a couple of bucks to try a new one we may hate....same goes with rubs.  We have tried a few and have yet to find one that has what we're looking for.


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 13, 2007)

Let's see:

Rubs: 
Texas BBQ Rub (Original and Brisket Blend)
Home-blended ("BRITU" recipe)

Sauces:
One bottle of home-brewed Eastern NC pepper/vinegar sauce
Bone Suckin' Sauce
Two or three SC mustard style sauces, received as a gift (been sitting untouched for over a year)

Hot sauces:
Crystal Hot Sauce (my favorite store-bought)
Smokehouse Hot Sauce (from Lexington Style Trimmings)
One bottle of habenero pepper sauce
One bottle of home-made cayenne pepper sauce
Three or four partial bottles of off-brand hot sauces

Plus, fixin's for a whole bunch of other rubs and sauces.

I perceive a serious lack of Wolfe Rub and Finney Rub...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 13, 2007)

*Rubs:*
Wolfe Rub Bold
Wolfe Rub Original
Wolfe Rub Citrus (sample)
Finney #1, #2 (sample)
Ddog's rub (sample)
RubZ MarGarlica Lime Madeness (something commercial, not great)
Mine - Steak
Mine - BBQ

*Sauces:*
Rev Marvin's Orig, n Hot
Sweet Baby Rays
Scott's
Bad Bobs
Head Country Hot
Blues Hog Tennessee Red
1.2 gal o Mine 

*...Someone say hot sauces????*
Franks
%100 Pain
Screaming Hornets
Sriracha
*Dave's*

Temporary Insanity
 Insanity
 Ultimate Insanity
 Hurtin Jalapeno
 Roasted Garlic
 Cool Cayenne Pepper
Xtreme %100
Mother's Mountain Fire Eater 
Beale Street BBQ Habanero Hot Sauce
Screaming Hot: Habanero, cayenne, chipotle, jalapeno. 
You Can't Handle This Hot Sauce
...just what I have on hand at the moment...not counting the ones at the office.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 13, 2007)

2 types of sauce. My own, and Sweet Baby Rays. 

Two kinds of rub. My beef rub, and my pork/chicken rub. Don't care for all the rest, and I've tried many.

Tim


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 13, 2007)

30 ish bottles of sauce
60 ish pounds of commercial rubs
20 ish pounds of different sugars
20 ish pounds of different salts
20 ish pounds of dried peppers
10 ish gallons of different fruit nectars
10 ish gallons of apple juice
20 ish gallons  of different ciders
no telling how many pounds of different spices
couldn't even weight the sutff from the garden that is dry, or still drying, like the sage
garlic alone I have 3 different kinds, in 5 pound canisters
if you count mustards and Katchups, different soy sauces, Teriyaki sauces, asian sauces, polish fruit sauces, Turkish vegetable purees',  steak sauces, and untold amount of horseradishes, they alone take up a 5 Ft shelf


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 14, 2007)

*Rubs*
Wolf Rub
Sample of Wolfe Bold 
Finney #1 
Finney #2 
Finney Rib Rub
Captain Morgan Rub
Trim Tabbs Pig Powder
Stubbs Rosemary-Ginger Rub
BigGQ Fried Turkey Rub

*Sauces*
Sweet Baby Rays
Danny's Bald Head
Rev Marvin (Hot)
Johnboy and Billy
Johnny Harris
CHS Colemans Sweet and Spicy
Sticky Fingers Habanero Hot
Kraft Original

and the recipe for Captain Morgan's BBQ sauce. And before your animals ask, NO I will not share it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 14, 2007)

this is embarrasing...

8 different sauces, half a case left of Rev. Marvin hot.  should last till
spring SOTB!

rubs....I've made a concious effort to whittle this down, as I was swamped with rubs....now...8 different rubs

and somehow hot sauces keep finding me...

11 different sauces, and a case of Frank's red hot.

not mentioning the 3 different asian chili sauces/pastes, TPJ, etc...


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 14, 2007)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> *Rubs*
> Wolf Rub
> Sample of Wolfe Bold
> Finney #1
> ...




Better question, will you sell it?


----------



## cflatt (Jan 14, 2007)

RUBS:

Wolfe original and Bold
Dizzy Pig Swamp Venom
Dizzy Pig sampler
Tony Chacere (sp)
Old bottle of unused rendezvous
a few of my own for chicken

SAUCES: ( I dont pay much attention since I am not really a sauce person)
Sweet Baby Rays
Bone suckin sauce
KC masterpiece


----------



## gator1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Dannys Bald Head?  :?: 

clue me in.

Gator


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 15, 2007)

gator said:
			
		

> Dannys Bald Head?  :?:
> 
> clue me in.
> 
> Gator



I actually misrepresented a little. Monkey fingers got crossed up.  The name is really Danny's Baldheaded Barbeque Sauce.  He has a Cocktail & Barbeque sauce. 

The cocktail sauce is sweet and thick. Very different then the regular ketchup/horseradish run of the mill type cocktail sauce. Every time I have served it as a different dip for shrimp, it always gets good reviews.

Barbeque sauce is also thick, dark, hot and very sweet.  Good for a change. If using it to grill you have to be careful as it will burn pretty quick.

Manufacture link: http://outdoorkitchenstore.com/products ... cfm#sauces

Not a whole lot of information there but I found it at the local Publix grocery store. 

If interested, I'll trade you for some rub.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 15, 2007)

All the Wolfe Rubs
Finney 1 & 2
Santa Maria Style Seasoning
Dizzy Pig Sample Pack
Been wanting to get some Texas BBQ Rub to try...


----------

